# Akios 757 test



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Field test of the AKIOS 757 CTM.

This is a killer drum reel (and rod).

http://www.youtube.com/user/TommyCCP#p/a/u/0/Qky4NoyaqU4

Tommy


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

like the looks of them, how much 80lb braid, think it would hold....looking for a couple of close in G. Trevally reels, if they hold enough.

Tom


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I cant wait to see the 757ctm in person. Does it have instant anti reverse? What I mean by that is when you are winding it does the spool immediately stop and not rotate back when you stop reeling or does it rotate back an 1/8 of an inch? The abu 7500 CT were not instant anti reverse. The newer 7000 CT mag is.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

here ya go Jeb. 

http://www.whitbyseafishing.com/Akios-S-line-757-CTM.htm


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Kwaj-tom said:


> like the looks of them, how much 80lb braid, think it would hold....looking for a couple of close in G. Trevally reels, if they hold enough.
> 
> Tom


 Tom, it looks like 80 lb test power pro comes in at about .43mm. This should give you about 275 yards, if my math is right.

Tommy


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

tommy, how does it compare to the shuttle? Far as performence


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The Shuttle is a smaller reel with the bearings mounted inboard on the spool. The 757 is a larger 20 lb test class reel and has the bearings mounted outboard of the spool in the end caps. The casting performance edge goes to the shuttle by design. Probably by 5-10%.

I was VERY impressed with the 757 though. The hatteras style casts were consistantly landing well over 500 feet away with a long of 564. 

Tommy


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

10% is pretty significant. Just doing some math, keeping it simple. A 600ft cast with a shuttle, would translate into a 540ft cast with the 757. 

My question is this:
Is my Akios 656 ctm less suited for tournament casting than an Akios shuttle, or other comparable reel set up for tournament casting? 
Of course, at the beginner level, I'm guessing it's not going to matter much. But eventually it will be something to consider.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The day I was testing the standard 656CTM threw 604 and the 757CTM landed 564' downfield. That is a difference of 40' or 94% as far with the 757.

Is the 656CTM less suitable for tourney casting?? The CTM should make a great dual purpose reel and properly tuned should be good for big numbers on the field. The Shuttle has a beefier spindle and the one pc aluminum frame which does make for a more solid feeling reel. 

Both should perform just fine on the field.

Tommy


----------

